# Preference points



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

So I was wondering what everyone thinks of this. I have put in for bighorn sheep out on the oquirrh stansburys for 7 year and now the unit has closed due to the recent die off,being that this is the only unit I ever put in for it sucks to lose all these points. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You didn't lose your points. Check your account; they're still there. Go ahead and put in for somewhere else! Lots of fun Rocky Mountain Bighorn units here in Utah.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq is correct - bonus points are species specific, not area specific.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Clarq is correct - bonus points are species specific, not area specific.


Thanks, that is a much clearer way of saying what I was trying to say.

I'd recommend looking at the Newfoundland Mountains. It's similar to what the Stansbury hunt was in a lot of ways, but just a little bit more remote.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help, I'll look into that unit.


----------

